# 2017 ECG?



## WildBoar (Feb 9, 2017)

Well it is already partway into February, so time to start talking!

Leah and I are happy to host again this year (Northern Virginia area).

May seemed to be a pretty good month for this. Right now any Sunday in May except the 22 would work for me. The 28th would be great if Memorial Weekend isn't a show-stopper for too many people.

Last year we had over 40 people. I hope we can at least keep that amount this year, although a couple of the attendees have moved out of the Mid-Atlantic area.


----------



## larrybard (Feb 9, 2017)

Terrific! Would love to attend again. Any Sunday in May would work for me.


----------



## Nemo (Feb 9, 2017)

What's ECG?

I assume that you don't mean electrocardiograph (I think you call them EKGs in the 'States anyway  )


----------



## jmgray (Feb 9, 2017)

Nemo said:


> What's ECG?
> 
> I assume that you don't mean electrocardiograph (I think you call them EKGs in the 'States anyway  )



East coast gathering I believe


----------



## Nemo (Feb 9, 2017)

Ahh... makes sense. Thanks.


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 9, 2017)

It's because your heart will skip a beat when you see some of the knives people bring!


----------



## Elfen23 (Feb 9, 2017)

WildBoar said:


> It's because your heart will skip a beat when you see some of the knives people bring!



Truest story ever told!


----------



## Nemo (Feb 9, 2017)

Sounds like fun. Maybe we need an Australian ECG.


----------



## rogue108 (Feb 10, 2017)

Had a great time last year and would love to attend again. I am pretty flexible with dates with some notice.


----------



## Marek07 (Feb 10, 2017)

Nemo said:


> Sounds like fun. Maybe we need an Australian ECG.


By all means Phil. ECG, NCG, MNCG, SCG - damn, anywhere on the Eastern seaboard - take your pick. I nominate you as organiser!
:wink:


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 10, 2017)

Nemo said:


> Sounds like fun. Maybe we need an Australian ECG.



I think there is one.


----------



## Nemo (Feb 10, 2017)

ThEoRy said:


> I think there is one.



Thanks Rick, I didn't realise that. I'll keep my eyes peeled.


----------



## Pcol2000 (Feb 14, 2017)

I'd love to attend as well. You guys name the date.


----------



## Dream Burls (Feb 18, 2017)

It would be about a 4 1/2 hour drive for me from NYC, but not out of the question. I'll keep an eye out for details. Haven't been to one of these since it left NJ. Would love to connect.


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 18, 2017)

it's not that much worse then when you went to PA. Son made the drive down from NYC last year, Rick drive down from NJ, etc. Heck, Stefan even came from Hawaii! (although he had to come 6 months early and wait in PA :biggrin


----------



## cheflarge (Feb 19, 2017)

Any idea what the drive time from Detroit is like?


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 19, 2017)

Google maps says 8 hours. A bit less then the almost 16 it takes my sister from da you pee.


----------



## cheflarge (Feb 19, 2017)

Nice, might have to make the trip this year, if possible.


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 19, 2017)

It would be great if you could! We're not as wild as the Milwaukee-area crowd, but we eat pretty good, have nice knives, and get to drink Son's whiskey :cool2:


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 19, 2017)

It is official -- the 2017 ECG will be held on May 7.

Same location in Alexandria, VA as last year.

I will start a new thread later this week.


----------



## Salty dog (Feb 20, 2017)

WildBoar said:


> It would be great if you could! We're not as wild as the Milwaukee-area crowd, but we eat pretty good, have nice knives, and get to drink Son's whiskey :cool2:



I think you mean Minneapolis although I'm a Milwaukee boy who attended. Wild? Hmmm, I think everyone kept their clothes on. Not sure, details are fuzzy. In my top five "gatherings" of all time.


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 20, 2017)

Salty dog said:


> I think you mean Minneapolis although I'm a Milwaukee boy who attended. Wild? Hmmm, I think everyone kept their clothes on. Not sure, details are fuzzy. In my top five "gatherings" of all time.


Thanks for correcting me -- I knew it was somewhere cold :cool2: The gatherings you guys have up there seem to go on for days, and require renting sleeping space on bathroom floors. They look like a blast, but are more then I can throw with a 4-year-old in the house :O


----------



## cheflarge (Feb 20, 2017)

Gonna try like hell! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Salty dog (Feb 21, 2017)

WildBoar said:


> Thanks for correcting me -- I knew it was somewhere cold :cool2: The gatherings you guys have up there seem to go on for days, and require renting sleeping space on bathroom floors. They look like a blast, but are more then I can throw with a 4-year-old in the house :O



I rented a motor home.


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 22, 2017)

This may be bumped to May 14 so one of the locals can attend. I hope to nail it down before this Friday.

Salty, we have room in the driveway for you to park a motor home...


----------



## Salty dog (Feb 23, 2017)

WildBoar said:


> This may be bumped to May 14 so one of the locals can attend. I hope to nail it down before this Friday.
> 
> Salty, we have room in the driveway for you to park a motor home...



It crossed my mind. 
Actually I'm hoping to buy a motorhome in the spring. I don't fly and expect to do more traveling in the future.


----------



## Dream Burls (Feb 23, 2017)

Son's hooch alone would make the trip worthwhile.


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 23, 2017)

Thoughts on May 7 vs May 21?

marc4pt0 is definitely out for May 7, but is also 'iffy' for May 21. 14th is Mother's Day, so that is out. 28th is Memorial weekend, so that is out for many as well.


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 23, 2017)

Salty dog said:


> It crossed my mind.
> Actually I'm hoping to buy a motorhome in the spring. I don't fly and expect to do more traveling in the future.


Do it!



Dream Burls said:


> Son's hooch alone would make the trip worthwhile.


Heck, even if Son can't make it, we've got a few bottles of his liquor at the house.


----------



## rogue108 (Feb 24, 2017)

It wouldn't be a proper ECG with Marc4pt0 collection of knives. I personally don't care about Memorial day and maybe just a little on Mother's day. Could we go to another month?


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 24, 2017)

Unfortunately once we get past May it will be tough to do before the Fall. And I suspect it is easier for the pros to make it before summer starts as well.


----------



## apicius9 (Feb 25, 2017)

FWIW, I should be able to make it, although May 7 will be the most difficult one, all others are easier.

Stefan


----------

